# Good Site to Buy From



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Just received my Jeepers Creepers mask from www.makeupandmonsters.com It was a bit more than I intended to spend but the quality is great and they were very fast and VERY helpful. This is a good place if you guys want to check it out.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow! That is awesome! I didn't know you were planning on getting down, dirty and THAT scarey, peeweepinson. LOL. Who's gonna wear the mask?


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

My 6"7 husband is going to be the Creeper. I am having trouble finding a hat big enough but I have everything else. We made several scarecrows last year and he will come alive on one this year. He never gets the creeps from my scary movies but when he watched this one he loved it and wanted to be The Creeper this year. He didn't care the mask was pricey, he said, "get it!" Empress if you know of any places (I am checking Salvation Army, thrift, etc.) but any on-line I might find a hat large enough let me know.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I certainly will, peeweepinson.


----------

